# Foundations with SPF...are they really "photo ready"??



## GoddessInc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I was always under the impression that you should wear foundation without SPF when taking photos (not sure if they meant photos with digital cameras or professional photos) but I keep seeing the commercials for Revlon Photo Ready foundation which has an SPF of 20. Sooooo...which is it? SPF or No SPF for photos??

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 22, 2010)

Where have you heard that you shouldn't use SPF in your foundation for photo taking? it makes no difference, it wouldn't make you look bad or anything.


----------



## GoddessInc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've read it on a few beauty websites...something about the SPF reflecting the light and that is what would give that whitish/mask look in your photos.


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 22, 2010)

I doubt it, many people wear SPF foundation or sunscreen for outdoor photos, not to mention models as well, the photos turn out nice. Foundation is suppose to blend into your skin. As for sunscreen, as long as you don't overapply it there is no reason why your face would look like a white mask.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 22, 2010)

I've read that too, that the ingredients in sunscreen can really effect how the flash washes you out in pictures. In my experience it's true.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 22, 2010)

The SPF reflects the light away from the face. That is way you have that effect.


----------



## akira53 (Mar 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've read that too, that the ingredients in sunscreen can really effect how the flash washes you out in pictures. In my experience it's true. Yeah the SPF in combination with the flash from the camera makes your face appear white in pictures. I think no SPF is still better for photos.


----------



## rose white (Mar 22, 2010)

I've worn revlon photo ready in pictures and I get the washed out effect if a flash is used. Generally no spf is better for picture taking, in my experience.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 22, 2010)

Exactly. No spf is better for taking photos in which flash is involved because of that white cast/bounce back that happens.

I think Revlon has a play on words though with "Photoready." I don't think they meant "picture" ready, but that your skin looks good in whatever light. It's like an etymology thing.


----------



## beautybuff (Mar 27, 2010)

How did I go so long without ever hearing about this?! I don't think I would actually not wear SPF just for this reason, though.. it's still totally necessary. If your primer has SPF in it and you apply a foundation with no SPF on over it, does it stil have the same effect for the flash?


----------



## Aprill (Mar 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where have you heard that you shouldn't use SPF in your foundation for photo taking? it makes no difference, it wouldn't make you look bad or anything. titanium dioxide, main ingredient in SPF, leaves a white finish on the face when using flash on the camera


----------



## Aprill (Mar 27, 2010)

And I cant spam my blog (see signature



)

But I did blog about this, and its not photoready: (Note white finish)


----------



## Minka (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah it's true. I used the old Maybelline SuperStay foundation that was formulated with SPF and my face was much more washed out when I used Flash.

I really don't think Photoready is really anymore "Photo Fantastic" than any other foundation.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif titanium dioxide, main ingredient in SPF, leaves a white finish on the face when using flash on the camera



It's indeed because of the titanium dioxide. That's why I think even if you mineral makeup with spf on a daily basis, every woman should own one foundation w/e spf for special occasions.


----------



## artistNexile (Dec 20, 2012)

I believe they mean for studio photos where flash is used. I have read this also. I hear that a low spf wouldn't affect the photos. However SPF 15 + will give flashback.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 21, 2012)

As a model and self portraitist, here is what I can tell you:

Yes, make-up with SPF will reflect light in terms of flashes/strobes. This is also why a lot of MUAs who work with photographers prefer to use matte eyeshadows in most cases as well as shimmer and glitter reflect the light when flashes/stobes are used.

However, if the photographer is using hot lights or continuous lights (ones that do not flash basically), it should not matter.

I do my self portraits with continuous lights and never have an issue. My foundation is usually Maybelline BB cream with powder over. But if I try to take a quick shot of the make-up on my phone and my flash is on I look ghostly, even though the make-up matches my skin quite well.

So when I am doing photoshoots with other photographers and I am doing my own make-up, I actually use a concealer as my foundation. It does still have some titanium dioxide in it, but apparently not enough for them to list it as having an SPF and it has never been an issue for me during shoots. I also use the concealer because it gives me better coverage. You could just as easily use a different foundation if you wanted, I just happen to like using the concealer.


----------

